# Newbie advice for grinders.



## ChrisMG (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi,

New to the forum and new to home barista coffee. I am pretty sure I will get an ECM espresso machine but I am unsure on the grinder. It seems that everyone advises to spend as much as possible. My thoughts currently are an ECM S Automatik 64 and Mazzer Mini Electronic A (preferably used as this beyond my budget). Any further advice on choices. Thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Budget £500 a Niche £200 budget Eureka Mignon.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Go on then, what's the budget....

I was looking at both these grinders, at and was thankfully directed at the niche Zero grinder instead. I can't tell you how it compares, but for a home Barista it seems a bit of a no-brainer.

I'd suggest reading up on it on this forum and online.

It's basically £500 now, but if you were planning on spending £300, I'm sure people might still encourage you to go for it.


----------

